# Hello Everyone



## JochemWeierink (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello everyone

My name is Jochem Weierink,

I'm 19 year old dutch student of composition for the media at the HKU

Music that I like to make is music for film, games etc.

My main tools are Logic 8 East West Symphonic Orchestra Gold. I'm joining this forum cause I want to have some good critics on my work.

Grtz Jochem,


----------



## Jaap (Oct 1, 2009)

Welkom :mrgreen:


----------



## Hal (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome where is the work


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 4, 2009)

:lol: 

This place has many different tastes and opinions.
No matter how much one he knows, the learning never stops.
This is a great place and is much better than the developers forums.
Just wanted to say life is great. I perform for a living and all of us obviously also make a living from music.
Doing what you enjoy for a living has no equal. 
19 and your whole life ahead of you.....you should have the Tiger by the tail.

CiaoMein,

JAV


----------

